# Singer Songwriter Thread



## Lyxen (May 13, 2010)

This thread is for the exchange and networking solely for those who write songs, not FL techno babble.........

watch me Ill watch you back. click mah paw 


So what are your topics of songs you write? 

me? oh I like writing my songs about cool stories in Animes.

such as http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3530922 wrote about SPICE AND WOLF. saw only the 1st episode cause it's free. The legend of holo is cool


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2010)

Well this is just precious c:


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 15, 2010)

The difficulties of trying to get famous, relationships, shamanic experiences. Whatever is particularly influencing on me at any given moment.


----------



## Lyxen (May 17, 2010)

um what are you recording on^


----------



## SwaggleTooth (May 21, 2010)

I tend to sing about transformation, global hysteria/schizophrenia, gnosis, trauma, Xaos, death, addiction, transpersonal psychology, shamanic experience (as our friend Fiesta Jack put it. Where can we find your music btw? your FA profile seems to be blank. I love hallucinogenic fungal colonies...) or at least that seems to be what I'm singing about. I tend to just go for what feels right. I found those themes through retrospect...


----------

